# Simon-I thought 01/27/14 was the worst day, I was wrong



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Sophieanne, that is so heartbreaking, I'm in tears. Simon sounds like a fantastic golden, and clearly he will always be in your heart. Sending you lots of hugs from another puppy mom xxx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you, the first anniversary is so incredibly hard. 
I'm sorry for your loss of Simon, he was so beautiful and sounds like he was an amazing boy.

I pray with time your pain will ease, you will be able to find peace and your heart will heal. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry, what an inadequate word to convey understanding of your pain. I hope that this year will bring less pain and more smiles as you remember him. That Sophie and Comet will comfort you on your bad days. 

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

It is hard to forget them when they brought so much joy to our day to day lives and it is all of those little things that they did and all of the unspoken moments.

I am sorry for the loss of your Simon.

If everyone could experience the love of a Golden the world would be a better place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply...*



sophieanne said:


> We lost our almost 11 year old boy Simon to cancer on 01/27/14..I thought it was the worst day of my life but I was wrong. Simon, you were in pain, you didn't know where you were or who I was and you couldn't even enjoy a walk outside because you couldn't walk when we took you out. You were gone before we sent you to the bridge - the look of life and recognition in your eyes was gone...you were my best friend and i would not allow you to suffer, no matter how much it hurt..letting you go to the bridge was the easy part..stopping the suffering and letting you go in peace to the bridge.
> 
> The worst days have occured for the 12 months since you left...I MISS YOU SO MUCH, the tears won't stop flowing and the memories keeping flooding through my mind. So much pain from things like getting out of the shower and not seeing your smiling face waiting for me....taking Sophie and Comet for a walk and not seeing you do the going for a walk happy dance (even after walking every day for your whole life), Not having my junior chef in the kitchen who served as the royal food taster. Not knowing when summer was this year because you weren't in your designated people watching spot by the door alerting us every time someone went by. Not having your leash to hold on our walks when you first left...I felt i was no longer whole...i didn't know what to do with my hands. Not having you to fight for space with on the bed...sure you took up all the space where my feet were, but you eventually moved so we we could both relax together. Not having you wake us up in the morning with a pant that went louder and louder until we got up for your walk and dinner. Not seeing you play with Sophie, the annoying little puppy that moved in and became your partner in crime. Not taking you for ice cream cones at McDonalds and watching you and Sophie sharing a cone.
> Not smelling your head while I petted you for hours at a time...you had a scent that was special and make me feel secure. Not having you at Thanksgiving dinner and Christmas. Not seeing you open your presents and run through the house with them. Not having our one on one talks where you give me advise on how to handle situations and you promised you would be with me forever. Not seeing you jump in water and swim whenever you had the chance, yet having baths was not your thing . Not seeing that smiling face every day..always happy to see me, always following me everywhere.
> ...


I am so sorry. Simon knows you could never replace him, but I'm sure he would want you to share your love with another. I'm sure Sophie is glad having a pal in Comet! . You write just beautifully!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Simon led an amazing life and you were the best mom ever.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I know how you feel. I just had my 1 year anniversary of losing my girl. You have me crying. You are not alone in your sorrow.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Missing them is the hardest part. You made great memories with him, I hope they make you smile even if it's through tears.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I just wanted to thank eeryone for their kind words on a very difficult day. I spent the night at home last night, crying, reminiscing and playing with Comet and Sophie. I agree that you don't know true love till you've had a golden


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I totally agree that picking up the pieces and continuing on with life without them is the toughest part. I do hope you can get to a place with the hard parts are dulled by the happy memories of Simon.


----------

